# Westminster 2017: Mystic's littermate "Elphie" wins BOB/Group 3



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

So pleased for the Tamarack breeding program in Eagle Idaho, and breeder Kathy Whipple. Handler Clint Livingston, who won the National Specialty with Elphie & Mystic's mother Groovy, earned the Best Of Breed at Westminster yesterday, and then went on to a sporting group 3. Elphie Andras "Elpheba"- is BISS GCHS Tamarack And BluePrint's Defying Gravity SDHF. Mystic's other lovely sister Fuzz earned an AOM. This tiny gem of a breeding program is also a close knit family, and so fun to see a deserving small hobby breeder rewarded. Elphie is owned by Jim and Alisa Andras.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Wow! And I thought Mystic was special! He is, I know. But that is quite an achievement.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lol, they are all special, every gold dog everywhere


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Fantastic results for a breeder.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Beautiful golden, I was really hoping this would be the year :-( even the crowds were excited for the golden, very supportive for a really awesome dog! What is wrong with these judges anyway?!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am thrilled with her win. She is related to my Steven. Looks like he is her uncle. :smile2:


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

I watched the video of Elpheba at the 2016 GRF Top 20 Gala and she's lovely.

Congrats to all involved!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

That is a beautiful video!!!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Lovely girl, big congratulations! She's Mystic's full sibling from a different litter??


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

My brother in law's girlfriend is 1/3 owner of the winner of the lagotto romagnolo group. She was present at Westminster. She decided too late in life for having kids that she wanted a family, so dogs, and showing, has become her passion. It's easy to get into if you have the time and money.

So nice to see a small breeder do well!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Beautiful. Thanks for posting the video - and huge congrats to Elphie and her breeder. 

Can I ask a question about showing? I notice that none of the judges actually put their hands on the dog. Is that done separately? (I assume that part of the judging must include feeling dogs structure, looking at teeth, etc?). When I watch the televised Westminster, I'm always surprised at how quickly each dog is looked at. Is there more extensive examination that goes on before that final go in the ring? 

Thanks for indulging my ignorance!! I'm really interested in how it is done.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes full littermate- two litters ( a "sequel" litter):
BISS GCHG Tamarack And Blueprint's Defying Gravity SDHF, BISS (1/7/2014-) [OFA GR-116902G30F-VPI]
Tamarack's Ruby Tuesday (4/22/2013-) [OFA GR-113513G24F-VPI]
BISS GCH CH Tamarack All That Jazz NA NAJ BN RA CGC DJ BISS (1/7/2014-) [OFA GR-115684G25M-VPI]
Am CH Tamarack Enchanted (1/7/2014-) [OFA GR-116851G30M-VPI	]
MBISS AM GCHB/CAN CH Tamarack's Circle Of Life (1/7/2014-) [OFA GR-115255G24M-VPI]
BISS GCH CH Tamarack Doin' What Comes Natur'lly UD, RN, AX, OAJ, WC, VCX, OBHF (1/7/2014-) [OFA GR-115257G24F-VPI]
Tamarack N' Summerwind's Ain't Mis-Behavin (1/7/2014-) [OFA GR-116105G27F-VPI]
Tamarack's Conspiracy Theory at Lakevue (4/22/2013-) [OFA GR-113462G24F-VPI]
Tamarack Two Universes On The Fringe TD (4/22/2013-) [OFA GR-114078G26F-VPI]
Am GCH Tamarack's Warm And Fuzzy (4/22/2013-) [OFA GR-113421G24F-VPI]
BISS GCHB CH Tamarack Billions Of Stars Over Poeticgold CD RN TDI CGCA CGCU CGC BPIS (4/22/2013-) [OFA GR-113397G27M-VPI]


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is Mystic's Top Twenty Gala video: 



 . He and Freedom tied for best male and Diamond won , beating both the boys.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

How many Presto offspring were shown? I see at least five, including my pup's sire. Elphie is a beauty.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is a good question- Mad Hatter Maxx is another Presto kid, and that stunning top bitch- he has been a prolific producer for sure. Lovely temperaments and lovely clearances.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

My pup is out of Shyan's Here Comes Santa C Laws, Nick, who was also there. With the Tamarack dogs and Maxx that makes at least 6. I really lucked into a beautiful pedigree. I know a little more now, from this forum, and would still be drawn to this line. I am head over heels in love with my Pippin. This comes after having dogs for all 47 years of life so far that I loved... but not quite like this. I was a bit surprised by how hard I fell. How did Mysic's Karagold litter turn out?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> Beautiful. Thanks for posting the video - and huge congrats to Elphie and her breeder.
> 
> Can I ask a question about showing? I notice that none of the judges actually put their hands on the dog. Is that done separately? (I assume that part of the judging must include feeling dogs structure, looking at teeth, etc?). When I watch the televised Westminster, I'm always surprised at how quickly each dog is looked at. Is there more extensive examination that goes on before that final go in the ring?
> 
> Thanks for indulging my ignorance!! I'm really interested in how it is done.


Mystic looked fabulous- sorry the question got lost!
So, yes- each dog is examined individually which includes bite, body parts, things like loin length, shoulder layback, tail set and length- all of which happens super fast, and then dog does a down and back (movement away and at the judge) , then usually a self stack, and then a go-round (side gait). You figure (when you are figuring ring times) 2 minutes per dog.


----------

